# Changing table build



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Just started my first real furniture build, a new changing table as my wife and I are expecting in may. This is in the early stages, I know, but figured I'd get started as I plan to share this with all of you as I piece this thing together.

I have all the parts cut today and finished assembling the face frame. Glued and pocket screwed all the stiles and rails together. I plan to put together the carcass in the next couple of days weather permitting.. I don't have much of a shop - just a couple of small sheds. 

It will have three drawers along the right side with a cabinet and shelving on the left side. I haven't quite decided what I want to do for a table top yet. Was considering MDF with laminate but beginning to lean away from that. Any suggestions?


----------



## nmacdonald (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good so far. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

A little more work complete starting to look like a table


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey, good on you Newman11. The change table is looking good. Many a smelly moment will be had on that project for sure.

As far as the top is concerned I'm sure there are many opinions. Personally I don't care for laminating on mdf. I would laminate on a plywood of some kind such as fir, pine, maple, etc. It's small enough that even 1/2 plywood would do but 3/4" is nicer to work with. I like mdf for painted trims etc.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Still unsure with what I want to do with the top. I have an old table that I can salvage an MDF top off but not sure if I want MDF. Considering doing a finished hardwood top. My wife has a pad to put on top of it. So I am thinking of building some short "stub" walls so the pad will friction fit inside the 4 walls.. Hopefully within a few days I can make up my mind.. Taking suggestions!!


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I finished mine with a solid wood top, finished clear. 

Then found one of those baby foam pads that cradles them in the curve. Worked out great. 

Now it's just a flattop dresser.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

I put a good day in on the table.. Weekdays are tough with work so I really look forward to the weekends.

Joinery on the drawers.. Although I planned to go dovetail I wasnt able to use my new dovetail jig.. Router needs upgrading. So I decided on rabbets.
























After the drawers were assembled I fired the back of the table and started on the drawer slides. Really recommend the wooden drawer slides from rockler. 

















Next chore was to ready the cabinet door for glue up. Used biscuits and tite bond. Went with ash after the local hardwood store owner recommended. Seems like I'll be happy when its tine to finish. Grain really shows well. 

















now I laid out the boards for the top and look forward to another day..


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Looking great so far. Interested to see this project progress.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

That is beautiful.

Plus, I have clamp envy.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Lookin good. I like the wooden drawer glides.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks great, in one of those pictures there was some white stuff on the ground whats That????


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

The white stuff? Well thats remnants of the very LIMITED amount of snow our region got this year. We usually have plenty of snow cover all winter long but I never was even able to fire up the snowmobile this year. 

Im good with it though. Being I only have a shed to do my wood work from (no heat) it didn't bother me.


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

I am in PA, and we usually get our share of snow, but nothing to talk about this year.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Another couple hours in the shed and I'm happy with the progress.

Cut my drawer faces to size and routed the edges. 








Did the same with the door. Clamped them in for a dry fit to make sure I was still on track. 








Next it was time for glue up of the top. Didn't go together as well as I wanted it to but nothing the orbital sander can't hide.. Used biscuits and titebond

















The drawer and door pulls should be in this week.. Also will start shopping for right finishes. Going with a rustic black with low sheen for the body. Going to stain the door drawers and top. Anyone know where I can get a good rustic black color?


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

This weekends weather allowed me to get some more time in on the table.. I hadn't posted my latest pics but here is where I am now...








I have the top glued up and first drawer in.. Top isnt attached yet but first drawer is mounted and in place.








2nd drawer








Drawers are officially done and I can add the door to the official done list.

Still have the top to attach and some loose ends to tie up.. Should have it indoors sometime this week! And, my wife loves it..


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice.....


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking real nice Newman!


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm a little late to this thread. Looks great!
I really like the black. Nice contrast.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok took to the shed after work today and knocked out the loose ends. Finally brought this puppy indoors. Wife is so happy with it and that alone was worth it. 








I learned a TON on this project and I'm already looking forward to applying these lessons to my next project. Although Id change some things, overall I am happy with the piece. Thanks for allowing me to share this with you all!!

Onto some landscaping work while I start to scope out my next project.


----------



## KRM45 (Nov 27, 2011)

nice work. That grain is eye cathing:thumbsup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome job man. Its easy to see why the wife loved it.


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fantastic job!
Lee


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

That's awesome, and extra points for small space. 

Safety... beware the day when you momentarily reach for something, and the little one surprises you by getting past the foam lip for the first time....

I wish I could say ours is now a beautiful piece of furniture, but its barely pretty enough to be used as shelves in the attic. That's a nice job. What's the SECOND furniture build going to be?


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments and the heads up on safety. I had other ideas for containment but ultimately went with the traditional top.. 

Next furniture build will prob be a wall hung shelf (if thats considered furniture) for the mother in law and after that I have my sights set on a TV stand. However my wife and I are looking to build a home in next year and I may wait for the new house to build the stand. We'll see.

Thanks again


----------

